# plantage d economiseur d ecran



## atlantis83 (8 Avril 2014)

depuis quelque temps impossible de mettre un economiseur d ecran  j ouvre preference systeme et la je v pour changer mon diaporama et rien ca plante et oblige de quiter avec la fenetre du dock de preference plus de fenetre avec les possibilites de choisir un dossier ni meme la façon de l afficher je suis sous maverick OS X 10.9.2


----------



## Sly54 (8 Avril 2014)

Bonjour aussi 

Essayer dans une autre session et si ca marche dans une autre session alors retourner dans la 1 session c'est surement un fichier .plist de corrompu peut être celui ci : com.apple.desktop.plist qui est dans ta petite maison / Bibliothèque / preferences (dossier caché par défaut appuyer sur la touche alt et aller dans le menu Aller du Finder pour accéder à ta bibliothèque)


P'tin, c'est pas facile d'écrire comme ça


----------



## Gwen (9 Avril 2014)

Un économiseur d'écran sur iPhone  ?????

Je déplace dans la section OS X


----------



## atlantis83 (9 Avril 2014)

le probleme c que je n ai plus ma bibliotheque dans ma maison sinon l economiseur marche avec une autre session

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 18h25 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 18h04 ----------

g trouver la bibliotheque mais comment savoir lequel des fichiers est corompu??


----------



## Sly54 (9 Avril 2014)

celui que g t indiqué post#2


----------



## atlantis83 (10 Avril 2014)

il ne s y trouve pas!!


----------



## Sly54 (10 Avril 2014)

atlantis83 a dit:


> il ne s y trouve pas!!


A mon avis, ça n'est pas possible

Dans une autre session, est- ce que tu trouves bien le fichier ?


----------



## atlantis83 (10 Avril 2014)

g trouve le fichier mais impossible de le jeter on me le refuse en m indiquant que je m en sert

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 16h14 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 16h10 ----------

depuis que je suis passe a maverick g une fenetre qui surjit au 20fois par jour m indiquant que com.apple.icouldhelper XPC veut utiliser mon trosseau obliger a chaque fois de mettre mon mdp


----------



## Sly54 (10 Avril 2014)

atlantis83 a dit:


> g trouve le fichier mais impossible de le jeter on me le refuse en m indiquant que je m en sert


C'est anormal si tu es dans une session admin (sauf si la gestion de ces fichiers est différente entre ML et Mavericks).
Peut être as tu un souci d'autorisation sur ta machine -> les réparer (avec Utilitaire de disque).





atlantis83 a dit:


> depuis que je suis passe a maverick g une fenetre qui surjit au 20fois par jour m indiquant que com.apple.icouldhelper XPC veut utiliser mon trosseau obliger a chaque fois de mettre mon mdp


Lié à un souci d'autorisation ???


----------



## atlantis83 (10 Avril 2014)

ok mais que faire avec le fichier corompu je l ecrase aec clean mymac??


----------



## Locke (10 Avril 2014)

atlantis83 a dit:


> ok mais que faire avec le fichier corompu je l ecrase aec *clean mymac*??



Non c'est l'inverse, tu vires cette cochonnerie !!!


----------



## atlantis83 (10 Avril 2014)

fichier eliminer apres redemarage aucune amelioration toujours impossible de mettre l economisuer le probleme reste entier


----------

